# best plant for refugium?



## usmc-walker (Oct 3, 2010)

about to start my 90G cichlid tank/20G sump/refugium i am wondering what kinda plants i should use for the refugium i dont know alot about them seeing as how i have never ran one before. thanks in advance guys and gals


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

fast growing ones like anacharis should be great.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

water lettuce works great


----------



## mkiiisupradude (Oct 6, 2010)

ive been researching the same thing recently and the best ive heard of is duckweed. low light and grows fast as hell so will use up nutrients very quikly as well as nitrates. the only downside ive heard is you may have to trim alot but for a refugium that could be weekly or bi weekly maintenance.


----------

